# [S.F.D.W.] 17.11.06 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ihr alle  


der nächste termin zum pizzaplauder steht fest. es wird der *Freitag 17.11.06 * sein. wie immer geht es in die geliebte vecchia osteria.

also:

*
WANN:        Freitag 17.11.06
Wo:            Vecchia Osteria, Rieter - Ecke Rückertstr
Zeit:           19 Uhr*


Bitte wieder kurz im Thread schreiben wer kommt. damit ich reservieren kann.


vielen dank

coffee


----------



## Beerchen (24. Oktober 2006)

Jippieh ...
da bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (24. Oktober 2006)

Pizza? Na logisch bin ich da dabei.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bringe auch wieder meinen "Anhang" mit.  

Riddick


----------



## thyrax (24. Oktober 2006)

ich auch  

Ciao


----------



## puma347 (24. Oktober 2006)

stadt,land,fluss


----------



## Beerchen (24. Oktober 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> stadt, land, fluss



*WANN:          Freitag 17.11.06
Land:            Deutschland
Stadt & Fluß:  Nürnberg an der Pegnitz
Wo:              Vecchia Osteria, Rieter- Ecke Rückertstr
Zeit:             19 Uhr*

noch Fragen  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## puma347 (24. Oktober 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> *WANN:          Freitag 17.11.06
> Land:            Deutschland
> Stadt & Fluß:  Nürnberg an der Pegnitz
> Wo:              Vecchia Osteria, Rieter- Ecke Rückertstr
> ...


thx,sehr preziese.n gutn noch


----------



## blacksurf (25. Oktober 2006)

also wenn nix dazwischen kommt sind wir dabei


----------



## dermaddin (25. Oktober 2006)

Ja wir auch


----------



## SpongeBob (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich werde auch kommen und Riddick vernaschen


----------



## Andrea67 (28. Oktober 2006)

...bin dabei  

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (4. November 2006)

Wenn ich darf, bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei, allerdings etwas später, da ich Freitags erst um 18:30Uhr aus der Uni komme


----------



## Coffee (4. November 2006)

mox schrieb:


> Wenn ich darf, bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei, allerdings etwas später, da ich Freitags erst um 18:30Uhr aus der Uni komme



klar darfst du, jeder darf  udn es geht eh erst um 19 uhr los. also bis dann


grüße coffee


----------



## mox (4. November 2006)

Meine Uni ist aber in Erlangen und ich muss dann erst mal nach Hause, mich schick machen (will ja nicht nach 11h Unterwegs-Sein (ab 8:30Uhr Uni) ungeduscht zum Essen kommen, auch, wenn ich keine anstrengenden Fächer habe  )


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (4. November 2006)

Nö, keiner darf außer ich

~Sponge~


----------



## Mr.hardtail (5. November 2006)

Also, meld mich auch mal an


----------



## Jenny999 (7. November 2006)

Ich bin leider nicht mit dabei...wünsch Euch aber viel Spaß  
Jenny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedBullTeam (7. November 2006)

So etz bin ich endlich 18 und darf selber fahren!! dann bin ich natürlich auch dabei!


----------



## DABAIKA (8. November 2006)

...ach is alleine radeln erst ab achtzehn!?  tandem


----------



## KamuiMegumi (10. November 2006)

SHIT!!! Ich wäre saumäßig gern mit dabei... aber ich bin genau da für's WE in Istanbul....hm...sobald die nächste Pizzaschlacht ansteht sofort Bescheid sagen (will doch mit!!!)...findet auch so ein Meeting im Dez statt?...so ne Art Pizza-Nürnberger/Fürther-Biker-Weihnachts-Special??? (dagegen wäre doch jede Firmenweihnachtsfeier echt öde *g*)


----------



## viontour (10. November 2006)

leider kann ich momentan wegen einer verletzung nicht biken  

aber dafür komm ich auch mal zum pizza essen  

vg, vicky


----------



## showman (10. November 2006)

Bin auch dabei denk ich mal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2006)

wir kommen auch mal (2 personen)
gruss metzi


----------



## Mr.hardtail (14. November 2006)

Wir bringen wahrscheinlich noch den Crossmäxer aus unserem WP-Team mit, also bitte vorsichtshalber einen Platz mehr reservieren. Danke.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. November 2006)

komme auch, bringe evtl. noch jemanden mit.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Coffee (15. November 2006)

oki, dann stocke ich nochmal die bestellten plätze auf 

coffee


----------



## thyrax (15. November 2006)

@Coffee:

dann mal noch +1 Platz, weil evtl. bring ich auch noch jemanden mit .

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (15. November 2006)

Werden voraussichtlich auch vollzählig (3)erscheinen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## sideshowbob (15. November 2006)

na dann komme ich auch noch


----------

